# Is this a Fake? Tissot Le Locle Automatic Watch T41148353



## 91880 (Jan 8, 2011)

I bought this watch on Ebay (listing: 260828703048) and opened the box to discover what I clearly think is a fake. I would appreciate getting your comments and thoughts. Photos I took are provided here. More are located on the listing. Thanks for your help, Mike


----------



## JCCR (May 1, 2011)

Hi Mike!

I have a Le Locle "Aveiro" (special edition, but is the same watch - white dial - and with differences only in the back and the bracelet). Comparing the photos of your watch and mine, I notice some diferences:

=> the roman numbers aren't in relief (the original have the numbers in relief)
=> the inscriptions "Le Locle", "1853" and "Automatic" are poor finished
=> the position/"vertex" of the "V" (5 hours) is sligthly different concerning the inscription "Le Locle" (you can see by the photo above of my watch):










Well, maybe I'm wrong, but I'm afraid that we are looking to a copy.


----------



## fermopagus (Jan 18, 2009)

also, comparing your two photos, i noticed that the roman numerals on JCCR's watch appear to be reflecting light (i.e., shiny) while the roman numerals on andrews' watch are flat black.

just curious, did those manuals come with the watch? they appear to be manuals for a quartz chrono, but the watch is supposed to be an automatic. weird.


----------



## 91880 (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes - the manuals came with the watch. I picked up on that too - the manuals are for a Quartz Chronograph G10/G15, which is a totally different watch. The watch case is also thicker than it should be (can't see in photo) and I think the movement may be quartz disguised as an automatic. The printing on the oscillating weight is much larger than any of my other Tissots. I am letting the watch sit around and see if it stops but my gut tells me it will keep ticking. The seller doesn't think it is a fake but will return me my money when I return the watch.


----------



## JCCR (May 1, 2011)

Hi!

In my case the manual says "Automatic Chronograph", but the box is also different. Anyway, the question of the manual doesn't match with the watch in very common in both situations - original or fake watches. I've already buy in my AD another Le Locle (black dial) and came with manual of a Quartz watch...


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

The first thing I looked at was the 'pattern' on the dial!!

If you look at the edge between 3 & 4 o'clock on the OP's watch at the top, you can see a space with just flat white, whereas on JCCR's watch, the 'pattern' goes right to the edge!!

There is/was something on the forum regarding spotting fake Le Locles quite a while back, and this was one of the things that came up......you may have to do a search on it?!!

In this case, I think this is a copy to be honest!!


----------



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

Could you post more pictures of the movement? It doesn't look like a ETA 2824-2.


----------



## 91880 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi - I mailed back the watch today so I can't provide more pictures of the movement. After reading the comments earlier today and going with my gut feeling, I decided it was the most prudent thing to do. I will add that what was particularly unusual about the movement was that there was a red piece in the movement. You can see it in one of the photos. The other thing I thought was unusual was that the entire movement was mostly gold colored. In my other authentic Tissot watches, the movement is mostly silver with only the balance wheel, oscillating weight, and a few gears being in a gold color. Thanks to you all for your advice. It has been very helpful.


----------



## JCCR (May 1, 2011)

m92andrews said:


> Hi - I mailed back the watch today so I can't provide more pictures of the movement. After reading the comments earlier today and going with my gut feeling, I decided it was the most prudent thing to do


Hi Mike!

Yep... I agree... it was realy a fake watch! 
Try to see in an AD and try to get a realy authentic Le Locle!


----------



## devilmoon (Dec 6, 2010)

Sounds like you made a good choice. Sorry to hear you got burned though.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

The movement is not an ETA.2824


----------



## HYB (Apr 19, 2018)

Dear All, i am facing a similar problem related to a fake encounter with Tissot Le locle. I feel the overall finishing of the watch is of low quality. The sapphire crystal has makes or wear and tear. I bought it from someone who was already using the watch. Can anyone help me confirm the watch is original or a fake.


----------



## Deli (Jul 19, 2014)

HYB said:


> Dear All, i am facing a similar problem related to a fake encounter with Tissot Le locle. I feel the overall finishing of the watch is of low quality. The sapphire crystal has makes or wear and tear. I bought it from someone who was already using the watch. Can anyone help me confirm the watch is original or a fake.


Fake indeed, no doubt at all.


----------

